
WebVR coming to Servo: Architecture and latency optimizations - karliky
https://blog.mozvr.com/webvr-servo-architecture-and-latency-optimizations/
======
corysama
Servo is actually really exciting for VR. Turns out the team realized they
could get WebGL, WebVR, WebAudio and other non-DOM-related features up and
running much faster than the enormous complexity of HTML DOM legacy support.
So, they are focusing on all of that first!

